# small dogs being attacked by hawks or owls



## reggie's mom (Jul 26, 2006)

We have seen hawks (do not know what type) and owls by our home. Our neighbors was attacked, he says by a hawk as he was in the back yard of his home. We have two littles ones and live in Iowa, we have a friend that swears there are no hawks in Iowa that are big enough to take a small dog away. If any of you have any information please let me know. I do not let my little ones out without me by their side.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

. We have two littles ones and live in Iowa, we have a friend that swears there are no hawks in Iowa that are big enough to take a small dog away. If any of you have any information please let me know. I do not let my little ones out without me by their side.
[/QUOTE]



Well...I'm not an authority on hawks....or Iowa....but I've seen some of the hawks that are flying around Indiana....and I sure wouldn't want to see them tangle with Skylar Sue...my feelings are that if a hawk can take a rabbit...why not a maltese...or other small dog...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's one thread about them. Yes, these birds of prey can come after our Malts:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14523


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've read up a bit on this because we have those birds around here--we even have a bald eagle. A bald eagle--one of the largest predatory birds, can only carry 5 lbs. I suppose that doesn't mean he couldn't try to attack something that size or larger, but I'm also guessing that they have a sense of what is worth trying to carry off or not. I'm also guessing that most malts (or dogs) don't go outside by themselves for very long that are that small anyway--you should keep an eye on them. Ollie is probably close to 9 lbs--he looks heavier than he is I think because he's got long legs and kind of a long neck. Anyway, I keep an eye on him when he's out back regardless.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in Florida and the Hawks here are terrible. I have seen them actually circling before. There was two of them at the time. So what I did was scatter things like Bird Baths, Feeders and Lawn Furniture so that they would not have room to swoop. They left and we have not seen them since. Thank goodness. I hope this helps you resolve your problem.


----------



## reggie's mom (Jul 26, 2006)

> I am in Florida and the Hawks here are terrible. I have seen them actually circling before. There was two of them at the time. So what I did was scatter things like Bird Baths, Feeders and Lawn Furniture so that they would not have room to swoop. They left and we have not seen them since. Thank goodness. I hope this helps you resolve your problem.[/B]



Thanks so much for all of your input! I think people that do not have pets think some of us go a wee bit overboard with our concerns for our furbabies! But, what would our lives be without them!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It can happen!! An Owl killed a friends Malt and a Coyote got another friends Malt. Hawks can and do carry away bunnies with no problem. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We had a "chicken-hawk" fly right onto a branch of tree that was only a very short distance from where my Missy was resting on our patio. Both my hubby and I were only 15-20 feet from Missy. that hawk was staring down directly at Missy! I quick grabbed her and put her insode. There is no doubt in my mind that hawk would have attempted to swoop down for her if given the chance.
We have a lot of wild turkeys and neighbor has seen a hawk grab a good sized young turkey.
At the time of the scare I had with Missy's close-encounter, I told my friend who lives in california.. she said her friend lost her little Yorkie to a hawk but I don't know what state that was in. It wasn't CA and the owners were right there in the yard with the pooch but the speed and agility of the hawk was so precise it was too late before they realized. 
I think if the weather is bad and lots of snow... a hawk will at least attempt to get anything it can if it is very hungry.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We were outside with Scooby one night for his potty trip and a large owl swooped our yard, it really scared me and I know had we not been there it would have attacked Scooby.
We also have hawks circling often so I don't allow the boys outside alone at all, even if they cannot carry Scooby off as he is 11lbs Koko is only 5lbs and at risk, and I am sure they would do some damage just from attempting to attack, I am not willing to risk it.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yes, hawks, chicken hawks, owls and turkey vultures (which we have a lot of here in Jersey) can pick up our babies without any trouble at all. And I think that because they are white and stand out like a beacon, that attracts them.

My hubby took Pacino out for a walk and there were three turkey vultures in our field. Two flew to the back of the field and the third one flew up right above them and started circling and swooping. Hubby said he picked up Pacino and carried him home!!

Ralphie is bigger but Pacino is 7 pounds and hubby said that the turkey vuylture would have had no problems picking him up and carrying him away!!

Small dogs have been attacked around here by these turkey vultures!! My hubby who is not a big fan of cats said that he rescued one last week (this cat is bigger then Pacino) who was being attacked by a turkey vulture. It kept swooping down, trying to grab the poor cat and hubby took a branch and actually had to hit the bird away!! He carried the cat ( a big feat for him!! LOL) and took it to where it lived and told the owner not to let it out.

Please, please be careful. Big birds can be very dangerous.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Are yours fully grown? From the picture in your avatar it looks like one of them is. Perri is about 5.5 pounds, and I no longer worry about hawks. (I am always with him when outside though.) Now when he was a puppy, that was a different story. He was maybe a pound and a half when I first got him, and I would constantly have an eye out for hawks. If I ever saw one flying around, I would take him inside immediately. But if yours are grown and a good size, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Hawks in my neighborhood killed and ate squirrels. I'm sure they can do the same thing with a small dog.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't worry about our poodle. He is too big (twenty pounds and much bigger than a maltese) for the hawks in our neighborhood (and we have MANY) to easily swoop down and carry but Wolfie and our Rabbit are not outside without us. I have had them swoop low even when we people are there. I keep an eye out and clap my hands in the air when I see them (something my mom told me she used to do on the farm she grew up on).

It sucks.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It is ironic that I came across this thread today. My hubby and I just moved and bought a new house that is on a large piece of land that backs up to a reservoir. We saw a red tail hawk in our backyard recently. We have put up a fence but of course have been worried about Ben and Em in the backyard. We always go out there with them, but wish we knew of some type of deterrant to get these hawks away from our yard. Hubby said to put dumb bells on the pups when they go out lol. Kidding! But it is EXTREMELY nerve wracking!!! We did put a call into the Monmouth County Wildlife Organization but did not hear back from them. I think I may have to make a smaller area in the yard for them so that even if I"m outside with them they won't have a large stretch to run in where a hawk could swoop down.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Marie could I please send all our turkey vultures back up your way? OH I do not like those birds one bit.

And no way on God's green Earth would I leave my dogs outside alone. We do have a Red Shouldered Hawk or is he a Red Tailed, I can't recall currently, but he lives in a tall Pine Tree in our backyard. I was always thankful for him being there, I figured he was taking care of rodents in the school yard behind us. Now, nope no doggies outside alone ever.

I have heard too many scary stories.

Like said before, better safe then sorry,
Melanie


----------

